# Tamiya Porsche Carrera GT



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been on a car kick lately. Here are some pics of my just finished Porsche Carrera GT from Tamiya. All comments are welcome


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very Nice! Yellow looks great on that car.
That's a great kit and you did a wonderful job!

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*GREAT JOB JAWS,.....*THIS IS SOME SERIOUS work here guys and more of an effort must be made to say so as well I should think, because a lot of time and work must have been put out here to get to this stage, This build looks so good it could easily pass as a Dicast if one didn't know any better in this builders opinion, The detail can not be shown well enough here in these shots because there is so much in its construction, I'm sure there is MUCH MORE Then this that could be shown if more where taken and Jaws wonted to do so as well, Even know these shots are OUT STANDING in there location as well as there diversity all things considered,..

*IT IS SIMPLY AN OUT STANDING JOB JAWS,* this kind of work is just off the scale in its granger and skill leave,...YOU ARE DEFIANTLY A GREAT BUILDER MAN, More had to be said for the effort you put out on this build in my opinion as well.....And I'm sure the next build will be *JUST A GOOD*, as well as this one and all the others We have seen from you in the past,....
GREAT JOB MY FRIEND., cant wait to see more work from a master builder such as you...







*Ian*


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great job on a great kit! Tamiya makes great models no doubt the detail is second to none. You did a great job on the body paint yellow is NO fun to paint. I have 100s of car kits i think i have 1 painted yellow because it does not cover well. The car really does look like a diecast except better for the detail in it. Love how you did the engine with a bunch of different metal shades.


----------

